# Algae Eating catfish



## benny (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just stumbled upon this place. Looks great!

Here's a picture of my catfish to share...










Comments/feedback are welcome.

Cheers,


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice close up of your Otto Benny. Cool to see the features so well, I've got a bunch of these guys, they are great.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool pic! I have neverbeen sucessful on taking fish photos 
Welcome to the fishforums!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

wow!!! cool pic!!


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Algae Eating Catfish*

That's a great picture!  I love the detail!  What kind of camera do you have?  I have a Nikon D70, but haven't tried it on my fish yet.

I was never successful at keeping otos alive.  I've had two (separately) & both died within a couple of weeks after I got them.  The second one lived longer than the first (and ate more algae).


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nice picture! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## benny (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

I'm using a Canon Digitla SLR and these little fellas do tend to be good models and stay still during photography.

Cheers,


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great shot. Love the lips. Almost kissable. :lol: 

I got my Cannon Rebel 6.3 Megpix for Christmas right before we started moving. I found my old 35mm so now I can use those lenses with the digital and try to get a few good picts of my own. Hopefully I will get a few minutes in the next week to get a few shots and get them posted. 

Feel free to try and get a few more and post away. Im sure we will enjoy.


----------

